# Antone collect vintage Halloween candles???



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

So cute, I love them!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

for me it is a yes and no kind of thing.


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

adam said:


> So cute, I love them!


Thanks I dig them. They take me back big time


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not Antone, but I did get a couple through the secret reaper thing last year. I think they were found at a yard sale or something. I don't know how vintage they are. If you want them send me a message. I'd rather someone who collects and loves them have them.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG I used to have most of those. I miss them...


----------



## happythenjaded (Aug 2, 2013)

Those are amazing! My aunt has some of them that I am hoping she will let me have LOL. Love 'em! Great collection!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I've never seen such a thing, but I am in love with the white ghost!

Great collection - they are all in beautiful shape!


----------



## deeds0709 (Jun 9, 2013)

Here are some candles I picked up at Salvation Army Family Store on Saturday. Not sure if they are vintage.


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a few. Not nearly as many as I'd like to have!


----------



## deeds0709 (Jun 9, 2013)

I dont collect these so if you want them let me know but might melt during shipping


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

deeds0709 said:


> I dont collect these so if you want them let me know but might melt during shipping


sure!
Thanks a lot


----------



## deeds0709 (Jun 9, 2013)

PM me and let me know where to send them. I am not sure how much $ to ship these. Shouldn't be much. I we to find will have to find a small box.


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

I actually used to collect them before I moved and they got lost. Gurley candles are just too cute!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

I dont collect but those are awesome !! Anything Vintage I dig


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

These things really remind me of when I was a kid


----------

